# egg crate



## Ian Young (Dec 29, 2008)

can anyone tell me where i can buy egg crate from? Ive tried b&q, homebase and wickes but i can not find it

Thanks 
Ian


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

egg crate | eBay


----------



## Ian Young (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your help, just ordered from ebay :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Shame, as if it's for a false bottom pond filter grid is a better material. Stronger and easier to cut.

Ade


----------

